# Feel fed up neighbours



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I just want to get this off my chest LOL one of the reasons (amongst many others) when we changed from a caravan to a MH was the fact that we could have a MH on our drive and be ready to go at any given time on a whim etc plus the advantage of being able to keep a heater on in there in the winter months when not in use.........the twin axle caravan was too big.

Anyway being considerate we asked our neighbours if they had any objection to us keeping a MH on the drive we are detached and so in between us is also shingle etc open plan and their bungalow is set back and several yards from our drive, so no problem with light etc etc at that point they said they hadn't any objections.........and we chose a MH that we loved and also fitted nicely on our drive.

Now today the neighbour has asked if we will be putting it into storage (which I don't really want to do) as he feels it is hard for them to reverse out behind it, we live on a very small estate that is not busy with vehicles coming and going, and all they have to do if they don't like reversing out is in fact reverse their car onto their drive and quite easily be able to drive out on to the road, we reverse our own car out as it is a double drive with no problem at all 8O 

It has really made me feel like moving as I am quite a fair person and honestly don't feel that we are causing them any problems at all, we feel they probably just don't like to see a MH there, but it is our house and there are no restrictions on our deeds etc I really don't know what to do as I hate probs and want to keep everyone happy but at the same time feel it isn't fair that we should have to put Bertie into storage  

Their lounge is quite a way from our drive as their garage is this side so nothing that they can see from there etc

I know no one can really help and it is just us that will have to decide what way to handle it etc but I sometimes think folk just like to have something to moan about. GGRRRRRRRR


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

HI you cant please every one,you asked they said ok , end of story


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Your last line sums it up, I'm afraid. :roll: 
Is there any way you can suggest they use your part of the drive to turn round in? Try to accommodate them as far as you can, but why should you put the van in storage at substantial cost & inconvenience jut so that they can back out of their drive without craning their neck?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I would politely tell them that NO I wont be putting it into storage as it would cost a small fortune and there is ample room on my own property to accommodate it and I am within my rights to do this. Tell them they were also consulted first and had no objections.

Be polite but stand your ground.

If all else fails.... shoot 'em :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Storage*

Hello there,

As this is a public forum, I will not mention too much about the dreaded "Neighbours".

We have an issue with one of ours that restricts our choice of motorhome.

I would stress to your neighbours that, you had the decency to ask their opinion prior to buying your van and that you have no intention of paying for storage.

Point Blank

See how you go on.

Trev.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

With a short answer and If it were me,my motorhome would be going nowhere.If theres no restrictions on your deeds I would definately hold tight.

Thats just me though.  

steve


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Must be in the air as we too are having problems with neighbours. They have just moved into the cul de sac to a cottage flat. This has one car parking space and they have three cars!!!!! One being a taxi which they seem to share with another person, this person uses the cul de sac as a car park as he leaves his car here and goes off in the taxi! My problem is he parks directly across from our drive which being at the narrowest point is tight for cars never mind anything else! Just about took his upper body off as he got out of car whilst I was in the middle of reversing out the drive, he was not happy as he had to jump back in car sharpish. Naughtily I was unrepentant as I just said well it shouldn't be there AND you saw me reversing and still tried to get out. Since then he has not parked there :lol: :lol: 
So I would just tell them in the politest of terms to naff off (sorry if this sounds harsh but have run out of patience with everthing this week   )


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

My Motto is :What is bad today will be a thing of the past in a weeks time.

I can see the 2 sides, But if you are on your drive there is nothing they can do. If theres no restrictions on your deeds then you be OK.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Tell 'em to get stuffed and grow up! H


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

Be accommodating :twisted: , get some prices for storage and then let them know the costs involved, together with your time and expence for going to storage to collect van etc everytime you want to use it, £2-2500 per year should do it, when they pay you these costs then cheerfully book a long trip on the proceeds :lol: 

You may find that they suddenly learn how to reverse from their property with ease and will leave you in peace.

Chris


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

What on earth does he do when he comes out of gateways/garages or round a van normally? I'd sweetly offer to come and see him out until he 'gets the hang of how to reverse'. -H :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Neighbours*

Hi

What ever you do, don't get into a neighbourly dispute. Not worth it.

R


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Briarose You gave them the chance to object so thats it! conversation over. Just tell him to get a life and buy a motorhome instead of sitting in his bungalow thinking what can I moan about next. :roll: SOMETIMES I SITS AND SOMETIMES I SITS AND THINKS!


Good Luck Bob.


:blob: :blob:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I would try and sort it out amicably,you have to live next door to them and speaking from experience a hostile neighbour can make your life difficult.You have done the right thing by asking them first if they have any objections and you are legally in the right if there is nothing in the deeds about a m/home on the drive.

Try suggesting that he reverses in with his car,if it is a quiet street as you say then it should be easy to do,and much better for visibility to drive the car off the right way.

The last thing I would do is consider moving house,you may finish up with worse neighbours than you already have.

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Deed*

Hello again,

I forgot to add as others have suggested, check there is not a covenant in the deeds that restricts you keeping a Caravan or Motorhome on your drive.

These types of covenants are very common in housing developments biult in the last 15 years or so.

Indeed a Freind of mine moved to a new housing estate in Sandiway aware that there was a covenant restricting home owners from parking any type of commercial vehicle on the estate. He ignored the ruling as his van was new, clean and little signwriting. Within a few weeks the nighbour opposite complained to the builders who in-turn sent a Solicitors letter to my Friend insisting he remove it.

He had to change his VW van to an unlettered VW window van at quite a cost and now his tools are on display in the back!.

Trev.


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Arrrghhhhhh.............

It's sooo refreshing to know I'm not the only one suffering from the "we all need to be the same, fit in, and drive an 07 Ford Mundaino"

I have a 10 year old van, which, yes, has seen better days. I kept it in storage for the first three years but took it out this year partly due to the costs and partly because of the inconvenience. 

I have also had neighbours "whinging" about not being able to pull out of the adjacent drive. I live in a very quiet cul-de-sac, where the speed of the drivers rarely exceeds that of my daughter heelying.

In order to keep relative peace, most of the time I leave it parked at the end of the street (a dead end) opposite my friend's house - who frankly couldn't give a damm. They are nice people, hence them being my friends!!!

That also gets frequent sneers and comments like "have the gypsies moved in?"

I have been as accommodating and polite as I can, as I like to keep the peace and for everyone to be happy. Although now, I am getting a little peeved. According to our local constabulary and the house deeds, I am perfectly with in my rights to keep it on the drive (not blocking light etc) as it can be classed as an everyday vehicle. So am even thinking about getting rid of the car now!!!

Frankly, I think they are just all jealous and if they only opened their shallow little minds would realise what fun they are missing spending all their free time cutting the lawn....

Ahhhh.....deep breath, rant over....I feel much better now....more wine!!! 

Lys


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

He is obviously jealous that you have got something that he would love to have.


Peter.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Briarose said:


> I sometimes think folk just like to have something to moan about. GGRRRRRRRR


Are your neighbours members of MHF then? I thought all the moaners were here. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't have problems with the neighbours because our drive is well concealed and not visible from the road. I did however have problems with people from houses a few hundred yards away parking outside our gates because their own road was oversubscribed. I had one persistent offender so I put a note behind his wipers saying that I could not be responsible for any damage caused to his vehicle by large vehicles entering and leaving my drive. He's never parked there again. 8)

Last year I went out and painted some "mock" double yellow lines outside the gate and believe it or not, no-one has ever parked there since. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'd certainly suggest that your neighbour pays the storage costs if he wants your van moving, strange how any suggestion of cost will make em forget about the inconvenience. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Would a mirror at a critical point help him to see out onto the road ? An old full length mirror or a few mirror tiles cost little and might do the trick.

As said earlier, whatever you think of their unreasonable behaviour you do have to live next to them and it is less stressful all round to have them as friends.

G


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi
I know how you feel see my thread "motorhome on own drive advice please" 5/1/08 (sorry dont know how to put a link/shortcut to it) I was given loads of good advice and the "eat humble pie" worked for me ive still got the big grin, although you are in a much better postion than me my neighbour was parking over or right upto my drive making it almost impossible for me to get off. Yours sounds quite easy to sort out tell him really really really nicely to reverse on as its so much safer anyway. nice to know im not alone. Good Luck Chris

 The thread is here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-351536.html#351536


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw thanks for the replies they have cheered me up just reading them.

There isn't really anyway they could use part of our drive as between the two are shingle and width wise we can get the MH and our car on the drive.

We are pretty confident ref the deeds as we have been here approx 12 years and any restrictions at that point were in fact 10 years and to do with the original builders, we do know that there was a 10 year resriction on caravans.

We have just been to our Son's and on the way back yet again looked at their drive etc and yes the simple and most easy solution is for him to back on (or should I say her as she does most of the driving these days) and it would not be any problem at all for them to then drive back off forwards as others have said what do they do when out on day to day driving.

chrisndeb will look back for your thread :wink: 

I am honestly not an unfair person and if I thought I was causing a bad situation I would be more than happy to pay the price and store etc 

The neighbour said he didn't mind if we brought it home to load it when we are going away :roll: jolley decent hey.


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

The neighbour said he didn't mind if we brought it home to load it when we are going away Rolling Eyes jolley decent hey. 

Jolly nice of him......who do these people think they are????


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Briarose
Think this is the link to my thread. Good Luck Chris
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-351536.html#351536
IT WORKED FOR ME
Ive just looked back and some very nice person has added it on my previous post Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Neighbours*

It is not always limited to Immediate Neighbours, can also be passers by or those that live nearby.

Whilst I was replying to your post it remided me of one of mine

Click for Squirt Tale

Trev


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

I've had "have the gypsies moved in" treatment too. I just laughed it off and it seemed to work.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Set the Welshies on him. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I doubt if they will catch anything nasty if they have had their booster jabs regularly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Set the Welshies on him. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I doubt if they will catch anything nasty if they have had their booster jabs regularly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


ROFL I don't think they like the Welshies either as her face dropped a year ago when Megan arrived, although to be fair the dogs are not a problem LOL I told her several weeks later that I had seen her face drop :wink:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Motorhome storage*

Quite frankly I would just carry on as normal ie be friendly but leave the van in situ.

I had a similar problem when our neibour insisted in demolishing the corner (cutting the corner) of our garden as he drove up his drive. 
So I had a small 12" wall built arround the garden which meant he/she definately only had their drive width to play with. He didn't like it one bit especialy when his wife decided to take her normal route and caught their car on my wall ( she is not allowed to drive now).

Steve


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Just suggest that he reverses ON to his drive so he can then drive out! This way he solves the problem and doesnt risk a RTA by reversing onto the highway!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Before we decided to buy our van, I posted on here about restrictive covenants, as we live in a cul-de-sac of townhouses (i.e. terraces!). We do have a restriction on motor caravans etc on ours, but I thought I'd try my luck. 
I knocked on everyone's door & asked them if they'd have a problem. Most of them didn't even realise there was a restriction in place! However, nobody had a problem, & almost all said, "when you get it can I have a look?".
It genuinely surprised me. To be fair, all living accommodation is on first floor & away from the drives, so nobody overlooks the van, unless they're doing the washing up.
Since we got it (now about 5 weeks ago), everyone who has seen it has been impressed with it & said "oo it's not that big at all really is it? It doesn't take up any space really" which is very nice to hear.
Having said that, if someone decided to kick off I wouldn't have a leg to stand on, unless the other neighbours stood my corner.
At least in your case you don't have a restriction, so I think you should politely stand your ground - then tell 'em to get knotted if that doesn't work!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I have more or less said to my Husband now, lets just leave it where it is and see what happens as at the end of the day they don't own our drive, I hate trouble of any kind but I really don't feel I want the MH in a storage compound.................unless we are left with no alternative.

Alfa Scud I am really pleased for you ref your own neighbours etc and its a refreshing change to hear that some neighbours can be so reasonable too.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Netty,

I think you are doing the right thing to just let things go and as I happen to be your best friend I know first hand that your motorhome is neither an eyesore nor a hindrance to your neighbours access. I know you are a lovely sweet natured person and I know your neighbours should welcome having such considerate, kind and caring neighbours as you and Phil and to be honest I just think the man next door is being petty with a capital P. Everyone who knows you both, speaks very highly of you and everyone knows you would never do anything to upset anyone - so take my advice and leave your motorhome where it is. You both consulted him before you parked it on your driveway and as far as I am concerned he has no right now to ask you to move it elsewhere and if he is not happy then sadly that is just too bad as he cannot expect you now to alter your lifestyle to suit his change of heart! He could reverse in as everyone says and if he thinks that is unfair of you to ask him to do - just remember it is no more unfair than him asking you to now put your motorhome into storage! Cheeky monkey - how dare he?

Anyway, don't go getting upset my dear bessie mate and I really do hope we can get away together next week for a few days. It will be nice to catch up on everything and whilst the men are fishing we can have a good ole girly chin wag!

Chin up.

Sue xxx


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
Why can't they reverse on to the drive like they should do and drive out forward!!??
Regards
Richard


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

No one likes to fall out with a neighbour. I think you are perfectly within your rights and sound like rational reasonable human beings. 

I would be polite and friendly to him and if he raises the subject again, just say you are looking into it. Just keep stalling and procrastinating. Make up any old rubbish such as 'we are going to see a strorage site weekend after next'. Next time it is mentioned give him 'that has a 12month waiting list so still loking' etc. You get the idea

He may get fed up and try official channels, in which case he will get no-where. 

Eventually he will grudgingly accept it, but you would have avoided any confrontation/showdown scenario where his pride is at stake.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

do what i did when my neighbour sent the police to ask my daughter to move her car as he could not see when he drove out of his big drive at 40 mph ( by the way the police said there was no problem and to ignore him ) i rang every driving school up i could find and asked them to send details of there advanced driving courses to his address ..for the next few days the postman had quite a few letters for him....or just ignore them they will soon get fed up ..


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why don't you suggest that they change their car to one that they can see out of when reversing.

I suggest a Mini Moke.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

The Highway Code 200-203: Reversing200
Choose an appropriate place to manoeuvre. If you need to turn your vehicle around, wait until you find a safe place. Try not to reverse or turn round in a busy road; find a quiet side road or drive round a block of side streets.

201
Do not reverse from a side road into a main road. When using a driveway, reverse in and drive out if you can.

Copied from the Highway Code site. 
It is far safer to do it this way for yourself and any other road or pavement users.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_070340

Sorry forgot to put site address.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

krull said:


> No one likes to fall out with a neighbour. I think you are perfectly within your rights and sound like rational reasonable human beings.
> 
> I would be polite and friendly to him and if he raises the subject again, just say you are looking into it. Just keep stalling and procrastinating. Make up any old rubbish such as 'we are going to see a strorage site weekend after next'. Next time it is mentioned give him 'that has a 12month waiting list so still loking' etc. You get the idea
> 
> ...


Thats such a good idea, and probably more suited to me than trying to talk to him.

Every single post here on MHF has cheered me up and I honestly mean that what seemed such a huge problem to me last night seems far more minor due to all your replies so I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you are feeling better Nette

Following on from Krull's suggestion (and a very good one it is) you could find something to ask his help and advice about - say something in the garden.

Ask him if he would mind coming round for a moment to have a look at it, then thank him and offer a cup of tea - as one does.

If he has "helped you" with something and perhaps also joined you for a cuppa and a bickie he will find it far more difficult to be stroppy in the future.

Whenever my wife's old headmaster was confronted by an angry parent he always used the "cup of tea" technique. Every time the parent drew breath to have a go at him the crafty old sod offered another biscuit. It worked every time!! The parent calmed down and the problem was sorted amicably.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Glad you are feeling better Nette
> 
> Following on from Krull's suggestion (and a very good one it is) you could find something to ask his help and advice about - say something in the garden.
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying Dave, and to be honest they have always been fine with us in many ways............don't get me wrong they are both a nice enough couple and sometimes we have had a laugh etc with them on the drive whilst another time they could hardly bother to pass the time of day.

As I say I think we will just leave it there and see what happens.............but I have decided I am not happy to let them tell me what to do.

As a teenager I was always worried at school bullied etc and I really feel that I have got the stage in my life where I want to do what I want to do..........it would really hurt me to have to put Bertie away so why should I ???


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bullying*

Listen,

What could be happening?

They could be living next door to drug dealers with ill treated German Shepards, spoilt rotten Yorkshire Terriers, or a Smiling businessman who runs a protction racket!. Not sure which of the aforementioned is worse!

You could also be taking them around the globe in a 40 foot RV along with the wild kids you are Fostering for the forseable future. Bad thing is they all crap in your garden and theirs.

Sounds like you have the small minded neighbours that some of us often encounter. Lets face it you and they could live next to realy bad people!.

I wish you lived next door to us.

Best of Luck,
Trev.

Smile about it and get on with what you want to do


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Perhaps you could get in the habit of reversing your motorhome and car into your drive everytime. Maybe he will see that its not that difficult? 

When the guy next door complained that my customers were parking on his side of the forecourt on Saturdays, I put in six inch posts and heavy chains down the centre and across the front of my side. It ended up with his taxis having less parking space in the end, as they could not use my side as I parked on the curb side of the forecourt. In the evenings when he was working and I was closed, he would use my forecourt. 

He also lost the reversing area onto my side, to pull out into the road. 

The guy eventually sold up and moved abroad.


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi

Like most of the views on here I to would say no, however I would point out the costs and inconveniences, remind them they agreed and ask them what they think you should do,(nothing like putting the ball in their court) its possible the real problem is not his reversing that is just his excuse he proberbly has his hidden agenda, maybe a possible suggestion is for him/her to reverse in not out or if he draws in them you and/or your partner could turn it around for him ready to go, finally and a little harshly perhaps if he can't reverse out of his own drive he shouldn't be driving.

Graham
ps i once read on a desk diary, if you have a difficult neighbour chances are he does too. not getting at you you sound very reasonable but thought i would share it


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Blisters said:


> Hi
> 
> Like most of the views on here I to would say no, however I would point out the costs and inconveniences, remind them they agreed and ask them what they think you should do,(nothing like putting the ball in their court) its possible the real problem is not his reversing that is just his excuse he proberbly has his hidden agenda, maybe a possible suggestion is for him/her to reverse in not out or if he draws in them you and/or your partner could turn it around for him ready to go, finally and a little harshly perhaps if he can't reverse out of his own drive he shouldn't be driving.
> 
> ...


Ref hidden agenda IMHO they just don't like anything other than the normal car parked on the drive :wink: Sonesta knows them and the drive etc etc and I think she will confirm that.

We honestly have never ever been in any way difficult with them or caused them any problems, I wish I had the nerve to be more assertive if anything LOL


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Ref hidden agenda IMHO they just don't like anything other than the normal car parked on the drive :wink: Sonesta knows them and the drive etc etc and I think she will confirm that.
> 
> We honestly have never ever been in any way difficult with them or caused them any problems, I wish I had the nerve to be more assertive if anything LOL


Hi Nette,

Yes I can confirm all the above but to be truthful I don't think there is any reason for you to worry or fret about this matter anymore and I would not allow this man to dictate to you. As for being more assertive - it is just not in your nature and never has been and that is why everyone who knows you thinks so much of you - so please don't ever change from the sweet natured and thoughtful person you are! To be honest it is perhaps because your neighbour knows you and Phil are nice, non confrontational people that he has dared to speak out because I honestly do not think anyone else would be so unfair about something so trivial, especially after both he and his wife were politely consulted by Phil prior to you purchasing your new motorhome to ask if they had any objections to it being kept on your driveway!

Promise me - you will not allow this unreasonable man to worry you anymore and whatever happens DO NOT move 'Bertie' anywhere!

Sue xxx


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Update 

Well today we got back from a couple of days trip out (had to come back early as MIL taken ill) anyway we pulled on drive and I could see him looking.

Whilst we have been away we have had some work done in the back garden repairs to fence post etc after the high winds of the other week, anyway the guy that did the work came for his money etc and said he would see us next week as he is erecting a 3 foot fence on the front for the neighbour hmmn it is open plan :roll the neighbour obv thinks this is going to annoy us but I just think he is being really childish and petty.

I can't believe folk can be like this but still its his money if it makes him happy great.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Someone has probably already suggested this but if not, could you do something with those rounded mirrors? The ones people put at the end of their drive ways to increase visibility? Not sure what they are called but might work.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

TravelBug said:


> Someone has probably already suggested this but if not, could you do something with those rounded mirrors? The ones people put at the end of their drive ways to increase visibility? Not sure what they are called but might work.


Hi its not really that type of place/road bungalows etc on the other side the easiest thing is for him to reverse on to his drive, putting a fence up ism't going to help him etc we still think that basically they don't want a MH on the drive next door to them.

My Husband told neighbour on other side of road all about it tonight and he couldn't believe it.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Briarose said:


> *Update
> 
> Well today we got back from a couple of days trip out (had to come back early as MIL taken ill) anyway we pulled on drive and I could see him looking.
> 
> ...


If the front of your properties are open plan,the erection of a fence may contravene a local planning regulation. Unless other properties have a fence/wall.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I feel for you, i am lucky enough to have a paddock and neighbours are never in as always travelling the world. Cant see what this fence is going to do to help the old get reverse out but ha ho let him worry about that.

Chill and don't worry about small minded people!!!!! enjoy your MH and if you ever want to come back to the dark side come say hello www.caravanfacts.com


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

My next door neighbour complained about everything, including my motorhome parked at the side of my house that he has to go into his back garden to see as it cannot be seen from his windows, when I went for planning permision to turn my house into two seperate dwellings. His university student has been home for Easter in his car. This is parked with two wheels on the pavement facing the wrong way. 

Have I complained, no but just wait if he starts anymore nitpicking!


----------



## 105162 (Jun 14, 2007)

We have a neighbour who moans like hell to her gardener about our Motorhome been on the drive ! Little does she know but I know her gardener well  We have only been in this house just over a year and from the min we got the keys she started on us not about the Motorhome but about my vans first thing she said to us was "How long is that going to be parked there for as it is blocking the light in my hall way" Her hall way is like 15ft plus from our drive so I can not see how it blocks light. Once I parked my van near her drive but enough to let her get out and not causing a obstruction but yet she waited for me to come out and gave me a dressing down for parking near her drive ! This is a public rd so her point is ? What you tend to find is it is either jealousy or just someone with nothing better to moan about. My advice having had 17 houses and a number of pain in the backside neighbours is ignore their childish behaviour. We just ignore our neighbour now and it is the best thing we have ever done it gets to them before it gets to you ! PS: You can by law go to a 4ft fence at the front of your house :lol:


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Themaxters said:


> PS: You can by law go to a 4ft fence at the front of your house :lol:


Many modern 'estates' have a covenent in the deeds that restricts this to keep the open plan aspect


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Never really bothered to mention this before but I think now is the time,mainly to declare my solidarity with you. We have a wizzen old crone in our road who my kids have called "The Queen of the Street".
She lives next door to my chum who has just bought his third motorhome and is diagonally opposite to me. She gossips with the neighbours about our vans blocking the road,with vehicles on both sides you can still get a bus through,I know I've done it,she wasn't pleased about that!
She never complains about the contractor from the next road who parks his vehicles at the end of ours,or the people from the offices round the corner who park in the residents parking.
But then I don't complain about her dogs yapping at 5 in the morning or people visiting to use her stud dog (canine rent boy!!) or the bitch (the canine one,not her). Nor have I mentioned that she needs to be registered with our environmental health. However next time I see her ill treating her dogs,which she does on a regular basis, I WILL!
So you see you are not alone and my advice is to ignore it perhaps they are having the early onset of Alzheimers!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Its great to read your replies, somehow you don't feel so alone.

I just find it so bemusing that they are so interested in our little MH at the same time I hate worrying like this.

Anything to do with dogs being ill treated really upsets me so yes report them.


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*luv thy neigbour*

if all fails they could pay your storage fees ect


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: luv thy neigbour*



mercman451 said:


> if all fails they could pay your storage fees ect


Update we suggested that LOL.Well in the end they have agreed that they can't actually do alot about it, he is still saying that the main problem is reversing his car out, my Husband suggested he reverse the car in and then he can drive out :wink: anyway we have told them being the lovely people that we are that we will as soon as we can afford it extend our drive and move everything another foot or two away from his property.

This seems to have pleased him to some extent............just need to save up a few hundred quid to do the drive now.


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

First of all I feel so much better that I'm not alone although it's outragous that we have these problems.

I'm having problems with one of my neighbours even though my MH is in storage, they moan at me every time I bring it home to load or unload for approx 2 hr once every 6 weeks if that. I park in a parking layby at the end of my drive ( I can't get on my drive) in a cul de sac out of the way of everyone but you can just see it out of the window of this neighbour if you stand in the window. Yes I'm upset by this but I'm not going to let them dictate to me. Next time they come over to me to complain I shall tell them I'm perfectly within my right to park here, I'm noting your outburst as I have other outbursts with a view to reporting you for harrasment so is there anything else you want to say while I've got my book open!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Labshack said:


> First of all I feel so much better that I'm not alone although it's outragous that we have these problems.
> 
> I'm having problems with one of my neighbours even though my MH is in storage, they moan at me every time I bring it home to load or unload for approx 2 hr once every 6 weeks if that. I park in a parking layby at the end of my drive ( I can't get on my drive) in a cul de sac out of the way of everyone but you can just see it out of the window of this neighbour if you stand in the window. Yes I'm upset by this but I'm not going to let them dictate to me. Next time they come over to me to complain I shall tell them I'm perfectly within my right to park here, I'm noting your outburst as I have other outbursts with a view to reporting you for harrasment so is there anything else you want to say while I've got my book open!


 Hi gosh you wouldn't think it would bother them for that short space of time would you ? some folks seem to just want to worry about what others are doing rather than getting on with their own lives.

Don't let them get to you I know it isn't easy but it must be really bothering them to let something so petty be a problem.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I hate all forms of snobbery and my feeling is your MH just doesn't fit in with their perceived ideas on what is acceptable to park on your drive.

I think you should just do what has already been suggested repeatedly on here and ignore it unless he chooses to progress the problem.
*
However*, can I please remind all besotted motorhome owners (I fall into this category as well) that not everyone shares our love. Some people positively loath them and caravans and nothing we say or do will change their minds and why should it. They are perfectly entitled to their opinions.

So if you are unlucky enough to live next door to or in same road as one of these people there will inevitably be problems. Maybe if we looked at it from that point of view we might just begin to understand their howls of protest.....I don't think it is necessarily jealousy, I think they just don't like them.

Doesn't mean they have the right to tell us where and how we can park them I know.

I also love dogs but I appreciate not every one does 

Good luck with the neighbours, it could be worse - you could have ours :lol:


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

You could politely (if you wish) remind your neighbour that it is illegal to reverse out of his drive. Show him the Highway Code if you like.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Briarose,
Sorry your neighbours are upsetting you but if I were you at this moment in time I would do nothing!

I would certainly not put your beloved Bolero into storage!

If you feel that you are not being unreasonable and not hindering their access or blocking their view then I would politely say that you had considered their suggestion but it is very expensive and not convenient to you.

No one has complained about ours (yet!) but other people on the cul-de-sac park inconsiderately and it can make it hard for us to get into the street.

However,I think they have taken the sublte hint that if my Motorhome has to removed it would most probably be replaced with a very old and tatty banger that would sit outside my house on the street for all to see!

Plus if I move gawd knows who may buy the house and it is a case of better the devil you know!

Just try and have a friendly chat with them and drop a few hints about things could be worse,I am sure they will cool off!

Don't react,keep smiling and I am sure they will find something else to moan about!

Just let the subject drop,if you bring it up they will think they have a point,if you ignore it they may drop the subject too.

Good luck!

Val


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Briarose,
Sorry your neighbours are upsetting you but if I were you at this moment in time I would do nothing!

I would certainly not put your beloved Bolero into storage!

If you feel that you are not being unreasonable and not hindering their access or blocking their view then I would politely say that you had considered their suggestion but it is very expensive and not convenient to you.

No one has complained about ours (yet!) but other people on the cul-de-sac park inconsiderately and it can make it hard for us to get into the street.

However,I think they have taken the sublte hint that if my Motorhome has to removed it would most probably be replaced with a very old and tatty banger that would sit outside my house on the street for all to see!

Plus if I move gawd knows who may buy the house and it is a case of better the devil you know!

Just try and have a friendly chat with them and drop a few hints about things could be worse,I am sure they will cool off!

Don't react,keep smiling and I am sure they will find something else to moan about!

Just let the subject drop,if you bring it up they will think they have a point,if you ignore it they may drop the subject too.

Good luck!

Val


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Val when I first posted this was several weeks ago :wink: my Husband more or less told them that it is our home and drive etc (after checking things out LOL) and they have been pretty quiet since :lol: fingers crossed and touch wood it continues.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

I am glad you are feeling better!
Sorry,I seem to be repeating myself!
Really don't know why my post has an echo!
Hope you and Sue are well.

Val x


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

The highway code says that you should avoid reversing out of a driveway, if possible.

That means, where possible you should reverse in / drive out.

Very few situations where that's not possible.

With a few exceptions (eg needing driver's door away from a wall) anyone choosing to do it the other way is effectively choosing to disregard the highway code. Not an offence in itself, but if there was an accident, it would be as big a factor as any due to your motorhome blocking the view.

Of course, being a taxed/insured motorhome, you could just start parking it outside his front garden.

It all depends what price you put upon keeping friendly with the neighbours though. You are in the right, but you might choose to compromise.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have always thought that bit of the highway code nonsense especially if the road is narrow and can be busy. 

When you arrive at you house you don't know how busy the road will be in advance. Often I will be closely followed by another vehicle or have opposing traffic waiting for me. To then have to stop in the middle of the road whilst doing the difficult move (trust me, it is with my poor turning circle) I would break another rule about not bringing traffic to a halt. So I invariably go in forwards.

If when I want to leave there is a lot of traffic I wait patiently until there isn't. 

Anyway back on topic

My neighbours are really nice in fact we have all got together to landscape another neighbour's garden who is terminally ill.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Many years ago when I was coach driving,I had an early start so came home in a mini bus. The next day a neighbour complained to my wife that I had parked in her place. The next day I came home in a 40ft 52 seater,taking up several parking spaces,gave her a knock and said that I could come home evey night in it if she complained again. No more problems.
Mention to the neighbours that you are thinking of moving house as you have had a very good offer from some Gypsies.
But most of all,enjoy your motorhome.
Reg.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I have always thought that bit of the highway code nonsense especially if the road is narrow and can be busy.
> 
> Are you one of the many drivers who just use the bits of the Highway code that suits them ?
> Reg


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Some people just hate reverse gear, I've seen some outrageous reversing when they eventually bucked up the courage to put the car in reverse

Suggest they have lessons in reversing


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I'd like to try a multi-pronged approach;

1. find out the costs of storage and have it in writing so that you can discuss it at a suitable time - ask them in for a coffee or something,

2. point out the advantages of having it there to you,

3. try to avoid getting into a formal dispute - they have to be declared if/when you do sell and count against you in searches,

4. try to discuss if there is any other way you could help him to overcome the reversing problem,

5. is there any way you could move the van further in so it is less of a visual obstruction,

6. look at ways of enlarging a turning point as it would make it easier for him and could help you,

7. is there a problem with the width/position of the dropped kerb - could enlarging that help (that costs several hundred pounds since the council insist on doing it at their leisure and your expense!

8. presumably they have never used a M/H - why not go to a local site and then invite them to see how you use the van? You MIGHT help them to see why you are keen to enjoy your leisure in that way,

9. don't raise the subject, they will probably have forgotten they made the comment on a bad day when the dog had done a whoopsie on the carpet or some other similar problem, if it ai'nt broke don't fix it! Let them raise it again before you do anything.

10. if all these points fail, you have got to ensure that your understanding of your deeds is correct; check it and have someone else check it to be absolutely certain you are right, and then stand your ground pointing out they were consulted first - they will counter by saying they did not know how large it would be and how it would obstruct them or be an eyesore etc - you can think up their script for yourself in advance! BUT don't get into an argument or slanging match - you are going to live there for some time even if you decide to move now (it's not a good time to sell as we all know!). Try to avoid using solicitors - although they are good for advice etc they do cost a lot in my experience and that then puts it onto a formal setting which you must try hard to avoid.

Good luck - these problems are not easy to resolve without creating ill-feeling.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Wemust be very lucky....

I briefed all except one of our neighbours when we were getting it and now we have a regional conflict. Half really, really want one and the other half don't. That's half in each family by the way. It has caused a considerable amount of amusement and everyone is happy with what we have done. Neighbours keep asking questions about the whole thing and we have to debrief every time we use it.

The ones that don't like it I think are just jealous that we have something nice that they don't.

The one we didn't talk to is running an unlicensed riding school uses untaxed vehicles and rides around on unlicensed quad bikes. I'm just waiting for a complaint from there.............


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

My goodness I cannot believe how serious some of you are taking all of this with you various complicated and at times aggressive suggestions. There must be a lot of pent up anger out there thats all I can say.

Briarose seems to have got it off his chest ages ago and is grateful for the support found on here but still the angry and extreme suggestions appear. Not sure what that says - maybe some of the later posts haven't read the thread all the way through and realised that.

He has said that the annoying neighbour has not bothered him for a while so wouldn't it be better now just to let it rest and see if peace reigns rather than stoking it all up again? He has to live next door to this moany person not us so I am afraid my advice (like many others) is to leave it alone and see what happens next before going in hard and provoking trouble.

Why do some motorhome owners think everyone is "jealous" of their pride and joy? I hear and read it so many times it is very boring and self deluded. I doubt your assumptions very much, they simply don't share our enthusiasm and pleasure of all things motorhome.

Take it easy Briarose, you are doing the right thing and have to live next to this person, don't get all wound up, that will only give your neighbour more satisfaction. Smile at them all the time - if nothing else it will unnerve them :wink: 

Maura


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

Weedkiller his lawn. :idea: :twisted: 











Only Joking. How big is it. Busty :lol:


----------

